# Hindi:  I still have hard time understanding



## ArsènePlus

Hi everybody!

Specific question to ask:

Can sb translate into hindi a sentence which would mean sth like : 
*"I'm sorry, I'm currently learning Hindi, but I still have hard time understanding it for it's very difficult"*

Thanks in advance!

Arsène

oops
context:sb is talking to me in hindi, knowing that i'm learning this language, but i don't understand a thing in what he ve just said...


----------



## linguist786

Hi Arsene!

This would get it across:

"Mujhe maaf karnaa, mai abhi Hindi seekhtaa hoon, magar mai sab kuch samaj nahee saktaa kyun ke mere liye kaafee mushkil hai"

(lit: forgive me, i am currently learning Hindi, but I don't understand everything because it's quite difficult for me)

If you want it in Devanagari script, I'll do it.. I'm on my laptop right now..

Hope that helps


----------



## panjabigator

There are a couple Hindi groups Im a member of which are good for Hindi learners.  They are VERY active!  

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Hindi-Urdu_maze_ke_liye/
and
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/hindi/

there is another more advanced one, but this one really isnt for learning
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Hindi-Forum/


----------



## linguist786

Here's the Hindi, even though it may be a little late. (Sorry I didn't do it earlier - I totally forgot this thread!)

मुझे माफ करना, मैं अभी हिन्दी सीखता हूँ, मगर मैं सब कुछ समज नहीं सकता क्योंकी मेरे लिए काफ़ी मुशकिल है.
(Mujhe maaf karnaa, mai abhi Hindi seekhtaa hoon, magar mai sab kuch samaj nahee saktaa kyun ke mere liye kaafee mushkil hai)


----------



## macta123

In more pure Hindi we may say :

Mujhe kshama karna, mai abhi hindi seekh raha hoon, parantu mujhe samajhney mein kaDhnayee ho rahi hain, kyunki Hindi bahut kaDhin bhasha hain!

- Sorry, I don't have any good Hindi font


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In more pure Hindi we may say :
> 
> Mujhe kshama karna, mai abhi hindi seekh raha hoon, parantu mujhe samajhney mein kaDhnayee ho raha hain, kyunki Hindi bahut kaDhin hain!
> 
> - Sorry, I don't have any good Hindi font


That's nicer actually.

In Hindi (script) it would be:

मुझे क्षमा करना, मैं अभी हिन्दी सीख रहां हूँ परंतु मुझे [FONT=Gargi 1.2d]समझने [/FONT]में कठिनाई हो रहां हैं क्योंकी हिन्दी बहुत कठिन हैं 
The underlined word - I'm not entirely sure of the spelling. (Is it ध/ढ/ढ़/ड़ ?) 
And also - shouldn't it be "kadhnayee ho rahee hain"?


----------



## panjabigator

I thought the word was kaThin (कठिन) and kaThinaaii (कठिनाई)


----------



## panjabigator

Mushkil may be a more common word, but its not "pure" shudhh Hindi.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I thought the word was kaThin (कठिन) and kaThinaaii (कठिनाई)


You're right. To be honest, I had never heard of this word until now - until macta123 used it - so i tried to transcribe in many ways (using different "d"s) but none of them showed any results on Hindi Google. कठिन/कठिनाई on the other hand, does. (Thanks!) It makes sense too. (after having read some of the example on Google) 


			
				panjabigator said:
			
		

> Mushkil may be a more common word, but its not "pure" shudhh Hindi.


hmm.. really? I think mushkil is fine - my dictionary says mushkil too. If I'm honest - I wouldn't understand somebody if they said "kathin" - i'd be a bit lost lol. Which one would people in India use more? Even though I've never been, I'd say mushkil (I'm not saying I'm right.. it's just what I think).. people here use mushkil anyway.

But anyway, thanks for teaching me some new words! (both you and macta123)


----------



## panjabigator

I think mushkil would be used with more frequency, but its not shudhh Pure Hindi...you know what I mean?


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I think mushkil would be used with more frequency, but its not shudhh Pure Hindi...you know what I mean?


Oh right I get ya.. a bit like "taap lagay che"!


----------



## macta123

In cities and major towns in India " Mushkil " will be used. In states like UP, Bihar and MP etc. many will prefer the pure form of Hindi esp. in villages and smaller towns.


----------



## ArsènePlus

Many thanks to all of you, I'm reading the answers....!


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> In cities and major towns in India " Mushkil " will be used. In states like UP, Bihar and MP etc. many will prefer the pure form of Hindi esp. in villages and smaller towns.


Thanks for that. It's better coming from someone who actually lives in India.
Anyway, was my transcription OK? (post #6)


----------



## macta123

Hi linguist,

 It is not Samajney but Samajhney mein
 And I suppose KaDhniyee  it is KaDhinayee


----------



## panjabigator

Linguist in post 6 you used the wrong "j" sound...I assume you just forgot to type the H. If you're using Baraha, you can either type "jh" or capital "J" for the appropriate sound.


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Linguist in post 6 you used the wrong "j" sound...I assume you just forgot to type the H. If you're using Baraha, you can either type "jh" or capital "J" for the appropriate sound.


Yes you're right! I overlooked that. Corrected now.


----------



## linguist786

macta123 said:
			
		

> And I suppose KaDhniyee it is KaDhinayee


I don't understand - why do you use "Dh" for the "th" sound? It's an aspirated "t", isn't it?


----------

